# Stains on feet and urine stain "solution"



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I got this information on Bhe Jei's website...thought it might be helpful to some!

It is not unusual for Maltese to stain yellow on their feet from urine, mud and other things. A good formula to remove this yellow color is one made of 50% liquid Woolite and 50% human hair peroxide (20 volume), dilute this 50% with water, add a little conditioning shampoo. Shampoo this mixture into the stained portion of the coat and let remain for 3 to 5 minutes. Wash out and shampoo and condition as normal.


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

Luckily I haven't had that problem. What I have had Is some red staining under the feet in between the toes. I always keep their feet clipped underneath but they still get it. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## _Carissa_ (Jul 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by adorableaccentsdogbows.com_@Aug 14 2004, 09:35 AM
> *Luckily I haven't had that problem. What I have had Is some red staining under the feet in between the toes. I always keep their feet clipped underneath but they still get it. Has anyone else had this problem?*


 I have experienced this a little bit. Meesta chews his feet for some reason, and I think this causes his feet to stain sometimes. Other times they are perfectly white! :wacko:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Aug 14 2004, 12:28 AM
> *I got this information on Bhe Jei's website...thought it might be helpful to some!
> 
> It is not unusual for Maltese to stain yellow on their feet from urine, mud and other things. A good formula to remove this yellow color is one made of 50% liquid Woolite and 50% human hair peroxide (20 volume), dilute this 50% with water, add a little conditioning shampoo. Shampoo this mixture into the stained portion of the coat and let remain for 3 to 5 minutes. Wash out and shampoo and condition as normal.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=6776*


[/QUOTE]
That is a very heavy combinations of chemicals. It needs the conditioner added because it would be terribly drying and damage the hair....perhaps not with one use but if it were done often I am sure there would be a problem. The "remedy" for tear staining mixing cornstarch, milk of magnesia and peroxide...uses medicinal peroxide...believe that is 3% and even that combination will dry the hair unless followed by conditioners.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vita+Oct 24 2004, 08:56 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a very heavy combinations of chemicals. It needs the conditioner added because it would be terribly drying and damage the hair....perhaps not with one use but if it were done often I am sure there would be a problem. The "remedy" for tear staining mixing cornstarch, milk of magnesia and peroxide...uses medicinal peroxide...believe that is 3% and even that combination will dry the hair unless followed by conditioners.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13101
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree that those chemicals seem harsh. If mine get yellow on their feet I have found that a little shampoo works or even just a soak in plain warm water.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree that the chemicals seem a bit harsh for urine stains. How about just a whitening shampoo left on a bit longer? When I bathe Lady, I put full strength A#1 All Systems whitening shampoo on her feet, beard, any stains, etc. and let it sit there while I soap the rest of her, then rinse the whole thing out. It works really well.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i wash maxis pee pee everynight with baby wipes and his butt i mean 
maxi pees alot so i wait until the end of the day to do that 
i have no staining problems with maxi at all
up until this past week i have noticed some staining under his eyes
the groomer told me that Maxi could have been crying due to my dad passing away and maybe seeing me cry because his eye area has been wet recently
did anyone ever hear of that before


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Oct 25 2004, 09:48 AM
> *up until this past week i have noticed some staining under his eyes
> the groomer told me that Maxi could have been crying due to my dad passing away and maybe seeing me cry because his eye area has been wet recently
> did anyone ever hear of that before
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13153*


[/QUOTE]

Tuffy was the same way after my grandmother died.. He had gotten to see her a few times before she died and I know he could tell that she was gone and he cried. And he was my shoulder to cry on whenever I didn't have anyone else around so I think he was sad and crying because mommy was sad and crying. It's amazing how intuitive these dogs are.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by _Carissa__@Aug 14 2004, 11:00 PM
> *I have experienced this a little bit. Meesta chews his feet for some reason, and I think this causes his feet to stain sometimes. Other times they are perfectly white! :wacko:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=6800*


[/QUOTE]

Kodie has started to bite on his feet too... :excl: Do you have any idea why they are doing this? People tell me allgeries or being bord. :excl:


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I've heard that too. I think Lexi was doing it because of allergies. Fall is when a lot of dogs start to do this. Lexi only did it sometimes so I didn't really do much about it. If she started to really bite at her feet a lot I gave her half a children's benedryl (vet told me the amount, so check with your vet before doing this). The benedryl helped alot. She would stop biting. I'm hoping no that it is getting colder that the allergies will go away.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Fall is also the season when fleas get extra active in anticipation for the cold winter ahead, so be on the lookout for them if you notice your Malt chewing herself. I happen to use Frontline spray for my Lady and love it. Since many of you have puppies, be sure and check with your vet about what type of flea product to use.

Never, ever, ever use a flea product from the grocery store or Walmart. Many have very dangerous chemicals in them that could harm or even kill our Maltese.


----------

